# ECU Reprogramming/Reflash



## Nightrain (Oct 14, 2005)

I just had my front right bank O2 sensor replaced in my 97 MAX SE Auto (138K). My mechanic supposedly reset my ECU and I don't have my "Service Engine Light" on anymore. I have only drove about 40 miles so far and I have read that it takes about 200-400 miles for the ECU to learn of the MAX sensors again. Hopefully this new front O2 sensor fixes my hesitation & lack of power issues. 

I've read on other sites for 2000 or older MAX's that they can reprogram their ECU's to "learn" certain functions....i.e. "Accelerator Pedal Release Position Learning", "Throttle Closed Valve Position Reset" & "Idle Air Vol. Learning" which has helped most with hesitation/lack of power and introduced the true MAX Performance!!!

Are these "learning" functions available for 4th Generation MAX's? The only thing I constantly see for 4th Gens is ECU Reset by turning the screw clockwise & counterclockwise (nothing specific to various car sensors/functions as noted above). If there is something, I think this is what I have been missing!!! 

Any HELP would be appreciated  (routine maintenance has been done & fuel injectors/ignition coils have been checked out)!!!


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes, the ECU is adaptive to your driving style. Just drive the snot out of it.


----------

